# Freight Car of the Week - All Scales



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

I’d like to start a photo thread for all scales. I know I enjoy seeing photos from other forum members so I hope you will all join in.

Below is an N Scale 40’ PS-1 Box Car from the Atlas Trainman Series. 

The Atlas Trainman item number is 34613.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Great idea...:thumbsup:

My club's Athearn HO scale 25th anniversary 40' box car...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

A Fleischmann old time Era I tank car with brakeman's cab... 










...old fashioned engines and rolling stock are my favorites.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Russell said:


> I’d like to start a photo thread for all scales.


Hey Russell, 

Thanks for a most excellent idea! :thumbsup:
I thoroughly enjoy seeing train pics.

Greg


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

K-Line Ford Motor Co. Coil Car


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Bumping this thread to the front of the line . Below is a tank car full of corn syrup. It is made by Atlas and the item number is 40321

Hoping to see photos of some of your cars. Cheers


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, for a slightly more unusual freight car, how about a hot metal car.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet car, John:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mine is a Pocher Lincoln funeral car, one of the few cars out there in HO that can be described on eBay as "rare", this one is far from pristine but complete enough for me. It was found in a poorly described box lot on eBay, and snagged in the last seconds...


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

What the ...

What and where is that used?



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, for a slightly more unusual freight car, how about a hot metal car.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lionel #2460 12 wheel 200 ton Crane. O Gauge/1946-1950
Custom painted Bethlehem Steel BSX 401.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

John, your car looks a bit like a cement mixer truck. Very unusual.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

xrunner said:


> What the ...
> 
> What and where is that used?





Russell said:


> John, your car looks a bit like a cement mixer truck. Very unusual.


They are just what they are called, they carry hot liquid metal.

Check out this site for some pictures,:thumbsup:

http://www.trainweb.org/pbne/bethlehem%20hot%20metal%20cars.htm


When done click on Back to Locomotive shot for more great pictures.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's one I want to convert to TMCC so I can launch anywhere on the layout.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, this is my favorite car. It's HO gauge, I've had it since I was in my early teens, and I really have no other information about it. Check it:































I still have the metal crank that you stick in through that hole to operate the crane. There's a hole on each side, one moves the crane up and down, the other winds the cable in and out.

Charles.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Athearn 250 crane...nice model.

Here's mine, lettered for the Strasburg Railroad...


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have one of those too mine is lettered for Southern, in the modern black gold and white scheme.

Massey


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess I screwed up when I posted the crane?hwell:

I just realized the thread is for FREIGHT cars, I guess a crane is not really a freight car, huh?hwell:

Sorry Russell.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

They may not be a freight car but they are cool cars to have rolling around the layout.

Massey


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> I guess I screwed up when I posted the crane?hwell:
> 
> I just realized the thread is for FREIGHT cars, I guess a crane is not really a freight car, huh?hwell:
> 
> Sorry Russell.


Only a screw up in the company of ribbet counters...:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Far as I know, we don't have any here....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have trouble counting boxcars, no chance at rivet counting.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Ok I've got each and every one of you beat... 


The greatest of all freight cars is


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Here is a cobbled together boiler load on an N scale flat car. I had fun gluing together misc brass pieces for this load.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Great thread topic….even if it is eleven years old….😁


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I guess it wasn't too popular at less than two pages.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

I saw the pic and thought, this has to be MichealE. Nice shot.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

One of my favorites…..Tangent triple dome 6,000 gal tank car….


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Never turned down an Olympia Beer in my younger days.

Bill


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Chops said:


> I saw the pic and thought, this has to be MichealE. Nice shot.


This old thread made me realize we have not heard from him in a while. I hope all is well.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, he was on the forum on Aug 2, 2022…..maybe he has had nothing to say lately….


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

*N* scale gondola that I did about 12 years ago. I think it’s an intermountain car.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Latest release from MTH. A Union Pacific route grain hopper. Fantastic paint and graphics.

Bill


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

ACL flat with Cheerwine Cherry Cola pup trailers. Great tasting Cherry Cola.


----------

